# Crayfish ID



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

So, the other day i hauled in a trap i set in our stream just for kicks to see what i could see, and I found a BEAUTIFUL (for a local species) M/F pair of crayfish. 







http://s533.photobucket.com/albums/ee336/Van_Swearingen/Aquatic%20Wildlife/Freshwater/Crayfish/Species%20A/
I haven't got a clue what they are, and with around 50 species in GA I'm having some trouble with a positive ID. Help please?

also, there were 2 other species in the trap which i need to ID here:
http://s533.photobucket.com/albums/ee336/Van_Swearingen/Aquatic%20Wildlife/Freshwater/Crayfish/Species%20B/
and
http://s533.photobucket.com/albums/...uatic Wildlife/Freshwater/Crayfish/Species C/


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

I found #1. it's Procambarus spiculifer. i'm pretty sure that the 2nd is Cambarus georgiae. super agressive. the 3rd one hmmm I need help with it, but.... Procambarus clarkii???...maybee alleni???...i'm lost whith this one.
this is interesting to watch them in their tank with their funky little habits though.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

NICE!

I used to live in Smyrna, and my Mom's best friend lived in Marietta. In a little ditch creek at an apartment complex in Marietta ( A BIG one at least 35 years old; I don't recall the name of it ) there dwelled an amazing crayfish species that I used to catch all the time. It is forest green with a bright orange tail. It looks like something you'd find in the fishing lures section of the baitshop, but alive. I hope that somebody up there can find them again and get them into the hobby.
50 species of crays in the Atlanta area? That's impressive.


----------

